# jaguar x red devil hybrid ?



## tylersweeney22 (Jan 11, 2010)

i think mine are spawning there doing a little dance like they are.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

More than likely they will not survive or even be fertilized...


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

They make for a pretty interesting fish if they get fertilized. Here is mine.
3 Months ago








Last week


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

I want one!


----------

